
Rejections while a senior engineer - caisah
https://www.reddit.com/r/cscareerquestions/comments/aobxo7/rejections_while_a_senior_engineer/
======
towaway1138
Sounds very familiar. Although I've been hired in the past by a place with a
1-of-1000 hiring sieve, the whole process is so arduous and demoralizing that
I no longer bother.

Instead I just take jobs that are easier to get. Yes, the pay is lower, and
I'm pretty under-utilized. But I have better things to do with my life than
practice leetcode hours each day.

